# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Страница "О проекте"

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Мы рады сообщить, что подготовлена страница "О проекте", представляющая краткое описание нашего ресурса. "О проекте" - одна из основных страниц любого сайта, и ее появление на нашем ресурсе имеет определяющее значение.

Некоторые другие страницы сайта были переведены в разряд подразделов страницы "О проекте", поскольку фактически по своей сущности являются ее компонентами.

Новая страница доступна по адресу

http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=about

В ближайшее время мы подготовим также англоязычную версию страницы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

я не хочу никого оскорблять. выскажу свое имхо: после прочтения той страницы у меня возникло ощущение, что автор немного кривил душой во время написания - вводим вирусинфо.инфо в хуиз и видим почему я так думаю...

----------


## anton_dr

А в чём Вы видите несоответствие? То, что не написаны данные WHOIS? Зачем они там? Никто же не пишет на странице "О компании NISSAN", что она принадлежит концерну Renault. Хотя это общеизвестный факт. Данные WHOIS к тексту не имеют прямого отношения. Если бы мы хотели скрыть этот факт, данные были бы закрыты. А так они общедоступны. Любой может их увидеть.

----------


## priv8v

Аналогично Вашему посту:
Около оз.Велье в 80-х годах были шахты ракет средней дальности, они были видны невооруженным взглядом, многие километры дорог были выложены бетонными плитами (эти дороги до сих пор сохранились кстати). Любой мог их увидеть. Захотели бы - скрыли. 
Тем не менее эти объекты были закрытыми полусекретными.

Также и с данными в хуизе - они не секретны, о них просто стараются не упоминать  лишний раз.




> Никто же не пишет на странице "О компании NISSAN", что она принадлежит концерну Renault.


сравнение "не особо".
ВИ разве принадлежит ЛК? :Smiley: 




> А в чём Вы видите несоответствие?


заметьте, что последнее слово сказали именно Вы :Smiley: 
про несоответствие я не говорил и даже не думал.
сказал лишь про "кривление душой"

что бы НИ У КОГО не возникло обоснованного желания усомнится в чем либо относительно данной темы, возможно стоит вот в это предложение:



> основателями и первыми участниками VirusInfo явились консультанты упомянутого ресурса.


вклинить как-нибудь слово "Касперский". типа того: "..а также партнеры ЛК" - наподобие...

и вот этим словосочетанием "а также партнеры ЛК" - можно всегда и везде и всем объяснить данные хуиза.
т.к в хуиз я залезть догадался не сам - а увидел подобное в интернете (в том числе и на ЭТОМ форуме были разговоры про это, при чем разговоры велись не в самом вежливом и дружелюбном ключе, а все из-за отсутствия подобного словосочетания.
имхо.

----------


## borka

> ВИ разве принадлежит ЛК?


Что Вы! Что Вы!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## priv8v

borka, смайл Ваш понял. Но после этого понял, что некоторые другие могли не понять ее (и мою и вашу улыбки могли не понять). Поэтому оговорюсь: про "принадлежит ЛК" я сказал лишь для того, что бы показать, что данное автомобильное сравнение не совсем подходит под эту тему...

----------


## borka

> что бы НИ У КОГО не возникло обоснованного желания усомнится в чем либо относительно данной темы, возможно стоит вот в это предложение:


Самое интересное, что это правда.  :Smiley:  Действительно, многие пользователи именно Доктора нашли здесь приют.  :Wink:  И справедливо считаюся основателями и являются первыми участниками, бывая как на тогдашнм официальном форуме (если кто помнит - черно-зеленом  :Smiley: ), так и здесь. И все, кто активно принимал участие в работе этого ресурса, совместными усилиями помогали Олегу совершенствовать его детище. И ни о каком каспере никто и не слышал.  :Wink: 




> вклинить как-нибудь слово "Касперский". типа того: "..а также партнеры ЛК" - наподобие... 
> ...
> и вот этим словосочетанием "а также партнеры ЛК" - можно всегда и везде и всем объяснить данные хуиза.


"Их здесь не стояло" (с)  :Smiley:  Это уже совсем недавно, по-моему, после перехода пана Зайцева на работу в ЛК сайт был перерегистрирован на них же.

----------


## priv8v

> Это уже совсем недавно, по-моему, после перехода пана Зайцева на работу в ЛК сайт был перерегистрирован на них же.


про перерегистрацию известно думаю лишь "избранным" в число коих я не вхожу.
я думал, что так было с самого начала. поэтому и внес предложение дописать в предложение то, что я предложил...

----------


## borka

> про перерегистрацию известно думаю лишь "избранным" в число коих я не вхожу.


В числе основателей *Geser* - можете спросить у него, как было дело.  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

Аналогия с автомобилями в полной мере относится к нам. У нас такие же отношения с ЛК, как и у ниссана с рено.

----------


## priv8v

44,4 % акций компании принадлежат французской компании Renault S.A.. - это официальные данные про ниссан.
можно услышать официальные данные про ВИ без всяких сравнений и аллегорий?  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Мы не акционерное общество. Пока.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Вроде я уже несколько раз писал. В определённый момент у меня перестало хватать свободного времени для того что бы заниматься ресурсом, и я искал кого-то кому можно передать управление. Поскольку такой человек не нашелся, а посещаемость росла, (вместе с ней и расходы на хостинг) я стал смотреть в сторону АВ фирм. Зондировалась возможность спонсирования проекта как фирмой ДрВеб так и ЛК. ЛК проявили заинтересованность, ДрВеб нет. Если ДрВеб не способны заниматься общественно полезными проектами, я бы на их месте молчал в тряпочку и не катил бочку на ЛК. Это моё личное мнение.

----------


## priv8v

поймите правильно - я не считаю плохим то, что ВИ сотрудничает с ЛК. Это даже хорошо. Надо же с кем-то сотрудничать.
Просто считаю, что стоит упомянуть на странице эбаут о том, что развитию проекта помогает ЛК. 
Это будет всем понятно и приятно - будет видно, что ЛК помогает - а это уже повысит на подсознательном уровне отношение к ЛК. Да и то, что ВИ сотрудничает открыто с АВ - покажет серьезность и открытость, а не скрытие и умалчивание этого факта. 
Все таки это форум серьезный, а не "базар" как назвал Гриша похожий форум... Поэтому стоит серьезнее подходить ко многим вещам.

----------


## XP user

> Просто считаю, что стоит упомянуть на странице эбаут о том, что развитию проекта помогает ЛК. 
> Это будет всем понятно и приятно


Это палка о двух концах; кому-то будет приятно, не отрицаю, но можно и отказаться от такого ресурса из-за этого.
Сам я считаю, что совсем необязательно явно указать в about, что 'ЛК помогает'. Это факт, который, скорее всего, интересует не очень многим. Кому нужно, тот по любому узнает. Самое главное, как мне кажется, продолжать работать профессионально и качественно, и делать доступной важную информацию ИБ для того, чтобы Интернет стал хоть немного чище. Вирусинфо как мы его сейчас знаем - детище *Geser*'a, и в его судьбе участвовали многие, в том числе ЛК. Но надо избегать, чтобы у людей создалось впечатление, что данный ресурс очередная попытка одного вендора увеличить продажы. Скрыто помогать тоже достойно и даже красивее...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

Не могу найти в Вашем сообщении неверной мысли - вы безусловно правый в плане того, что это палка о двух концах  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> ЛК проявили заинтересованность, ДрВеб нет. Если ДрВеб не способны заниматься общественно полезными проектами, я бы на их месте молчал в тряпочку и не катил бочку на ЛК. Это моё личное мнение.


Судя по всему, это камень в мой огород?  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 28 минут*




> поймите правильно - я не считаю плохим то, что ВИ сотрудничает с ЛК. Это даже хорошо. Надо же с кем-то сотрудничать.
> Просто считаю, что стоит упомянуть на странице эбаут о том, что развитию проекта помогает ЛК. 
> Это будет всем понятно и приятно - будет видно, что ЛК помогает - а это уже повысит на подсознательном уровне отношение к ЛК. Да и то, что ВИ сотрудничает открыто с АВ - покажет серьезность и открытость, а не скрытие и умалчивание этого факта.


А что, баннера "Осень без вирусов" не достаточно?  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> ... детище Geser'а, ....


Ой...  Сейчас исправлю ошибку, сорри...

Paul

----------

